# Has this ever happened to you?



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

A few years ago, I got a CD called "The Best of Grieg," a very lovely CD that introduced me to much of his piano music. I fell in love with the Lyric Piece called Little Bird on there, even learned to imitate it on the piano.

Then, my life turned upside down.

One night, I heard the same piece under a different name on the radio. That was almost a year ago. But I forgot about it, because I thought the radio announcer just messed up the labeling.

But again, _this night_, I was listening to the radio, when I heard the announcer announce a piece by Zdenek Fibich called Poem. I heard it, and it was the EXACT same melody. 

All this time, I thought this was Grieg!!!






This is the *real* lyric piece, completely different:






How *on earth* did the CD company make that mistake???? Not only was it the wrong song, it was the wrong composer!! Has that ever happened to you??


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

The closest I've seen is an opera DVD cover featuring a picture of the wrong production.
It happened in the case of the Wozzeck DVD featuring a performance conducted by Claudio Abbado. It was initially released with the right cover picture. But then on re-release years later, the picture on the new cover is of a totally different performance in another opera house, with different orchestra, singers, and conductor.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I do not have a single CD entitled _The Best of _________ (referring to a composer). Some of these recordings I have seen standing on cheap cardboard stands don't even list the performers.

A different compliation is _The Best of _________, that exhibits a particular _performer_, and that's totally different.


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

I hate those 'The Best Of...' CDs, they are so messy.


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't like best of CDs that much either, although my first classical CD which made me start listening to classical music for the first time, was a Mozart Naxos 3CD box. So maybe they work better as an introduction but eventually you get better at choosing more "interesting" recordings.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah, there are many different "Best of Grieg" CDs actually, but this is the one I had (not Naxos):










Now that I come to think of it, what if it was a conspiracy? A guy working for that company said to himself "You know, this small composer really needs some attention. I bet if we sold him under a different name, people would be biased enough to like it just because we say it's a more famous composer."

Then again, just some funny error.  Well, now I'm well acquainted with this small composer's best work.


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Yeah, there are many different "Best of Grieg" CDs actually, but this is the one I had (not Naxos):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But how does it promote him if no one knows that he compose it?


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Zdenek may be small but that is far from his best work IMO. 

Check out the third symphony.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Pieck said:


> But how does it promote him if no one knows that he compose it?


I don't know... perhaps to make a more subliminal message than direct. Perhaps blind love is just as valuable as regular love. It's the music after all, not the composer.

If it was a conspiracy, it definitely worked on me! And if it wasn't, well, I would never have guessed unless my local radio station had played it too! But now I know the truth behind it.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

My best of J.S. Bach (EMI 6 disc) and best Ravel (Naxos) have some of the better recordings I've heard of many of their most famous works. Same with my Debussy collection (Sony Classical). 

But as far as the OP's original question, no that hasn't happened to me, but would certainly be disturbing. Once I bought a guitar compilation cd that did not list the performer which was quite annoying, but the playing was very good. May have been to avoid some infringement on copyright.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

I like this orchestrated version of the poem. It's so saccharine I fear getting diabetes just listening to it.

On the topic of mislabeled tracks: just trying downoading track info for CD's in itunes... more often then not there multiple corrections to be made.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

The only thing I can think of is a mistake I found in one of those "Best of..." CDs I had. In one of the tracks, they gave credit to a different person than the one performing.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*The worst of*

Where can I get the series..the worst of...? (I hate the best of because it is the best for the guy who made the compilation...not for you or me)

Martin, curious


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Where can I get the series..the worst of...? (I hate the best of because it is the best for the guy who made the compilation...not for you or me)
> 
> Martin, curious


:lol:

Naxos? Sometimes.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Wow!*

Bravo!!!!!!!



> Naxos? Sometimes


You should write something in the corresponding thread I created..."Does Naxos suck?" Anyhow I think I cannot count the enemies I have anymore....Some people like me, moderators hate me...(just mutual feelings).

Kindly

Martin


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> moderators hate me...(just mutual feelings).
> 
> Kindly
> 
> Martin


We don't hate you - that's just your imagination playing tricks with you. But it's valuable for us to know that YOU hate US, so thanks for that piece of information. :tiphat:


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

> We don't hate you - that's just your imagination playing tricks with you. But it's valuable for us to know that YOU hate US, so thanks for that piece of information


.

I hate *nobody*, I am just afraid of you. And I'm thinking about not being here anymore. I think you hate me after the message I had from you...would you like me to copy paste it for you?....you were threatening me. You close the threads at your convenience and have weird threads wide open about handsome men having just scores and no text (babushka's(*) threads?). It looks charming...Thank you for your nice warnings.

Martin

(*) Babushka: friendly means grandmother.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> .
> 
> I hate *nobody*, I am just afraid of you. And I'm thinking about not being here anymore. I think you hate me after the message I had from you...would you like me to copy paste it for you?....you were threatening me.
> 
> ...


I haven't send you any such message.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*I can be*

I can be charming and very polite. I have many good friends, but I don't like threatens, not unpolite people, not obnoxious either...Just analyzing a word from a sentence. I don't like unfair warnings either, I am not a child, I am 59 years old, a grown up man and not a loser at all. I have been married for 34 years (March 4th) and have two sons. I am very happy, my mother tongue is Spanish but my mother was French and my father British...I think my knowledge of English is sometimes limited then I have some problems because of that....but not on purpose...Like saying to a guy have guts to encourage him...My wife told me that is not correct in English...Rather...Have courage is better...I had a warning because of that and I was trying to say to the guy Follow your dreams!

I hate nobody! I just want to discuss music! I want and like peace.

Martin


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Bravo!!!!!!!
> 
> You should write something in the corresponding thread I created..."Does Naxos suck?" Anyhow I think I cannot count the enemies I have anymore....Some people like me, moderators hate me...(just mutual feelings).
> 
> ...


I think I did. I like Naxos sometimes, but honestly go for other people if you want certain works by Glazunov. His music is too fragile.

Wait. WHAT? Myaskovsky2002 is banned again??


----------



## toucan (Sep 27, 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> Originally Posted by *myaskovsky2002 *
> 
> _Where can I get the series..the worst of...? _





Huilunsoittaja said:


> Naxos? Sometimes.


lol. All the time.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

I think that's what he gets for trying to insult people in spanish :lol:.

Could be something else though.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

It's true that it's best to make your own compilations normally.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Jan said:


> I think that's what he gets for trying to insult people in spanish :lol:.
> 
> Could be something else though.


The sycophant comment? I always felt he was either about to leave himself or get himself banned anyway, it just seemed a matter of time.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

When I put _Pierrot Lunaire_ on my itunes, it listed the composer as Arcangelo Corelli. But fortunately I already knew what I was listening to, so I wasn't going around thinking that _sprechstimme_ was invented in the 17th century.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Jan said:


> I think that's what he gets for trying to insult people in spanish :lol:.
> 
> Could be something else though.


Even though I've been ignoring this member (Myaskowsky2002, aka Martin), when I noticed that Krummhorn locked the thread, I got curious and clicked on View Post to see what had happened. I do speak Spanish (and this user knows it) so it's not like he wanted to get away with insulting me by using Spanish. He knew what he was doing. I don't know if the insulting comment addressed to me was one of the reasons why he was banned again. Maybe it was something else.

The thing is, I have in the past befriended this individual as much as I could, even including him in my list of friends. His frequent hostile comments, however, got to be excessive and after he gratuitously picked a fight with my signature line and was rude to two of our nicest Opera forum regulars, I placed him on ignore and removed him from my list of friends. From this point on, apparently, he tries to insult me at every opportunity. Needless to say, I don't fight back as I ignore his posts.

But since the issue has been raised here in this thread, I feel the need to explain my position.

Am I a sycophant? I don't think so. Most of this user's beefs were with Gaston (jhar26), someone I had befriended much before he became a moderator, and someone I like and admire (oh, and the funny thing is that Martin thinks Gaston is a female, given that his avatar has a picture of a female pianist, and keeps complainint of "that female moderator who is very active in the Opera forum"). I have tried several times to explain to Martin what the moderators do, and why they do it, to see if he would tone down his bellicose stance. This was, of course, to no avail.

I've participated of many Internet boards along the years, and these days I clearly divide them in two categories:

-Moderated ones, generally with some civility, nice and friendly exchanges; they're pleasant places to be, in which we can have interesting discussions and make virtual friends

-Non moderated ones, that soon enough become a free-for-all, unpleasant place infested with trolls and spammers and assorted immature and nasty people. Usually the nice users quit these places - and guess what? - migrate to moderated ones.

So yes, I do appreciate what the moderators do (for free, mind you; they don't get paid), and will say it every time a new member seems to misunderstand their actions (sometimes people have a reflex against any sort of established authority - but not every authority figure in the world is a dictator). If some people - like this poor Martin - think that expressing one's views on this is being a sycophant, well, tough luck. I won't change my views about the structure of Internet boards because of opinions like these, and won't suddenly stop being virtual friends with Gaston because he became a moderator.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow, that's hilarious! I actually know the piece the OP posted quite well; I first encountered it in a book of general Famous Piano Pieces around 10 years ago and I liked it a lot despite its brevity. I'm thinking of putting it somewhere in my senior piano recital...


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Almaviva, I hope you didn't think that I agreed with Martin. :lol: 
I just said what I thought it was the reason of him being banned this time. Actualy I wasn't surprised, because these past few days he seemed like he was asking to be banned. Especialy when he said that everyone here hated him or something. (I don't even know him. How could I hate him?)

I agree with you about the moderators obviously. 

I think the problem with Martin is that he has to lighten up. He gets way too offended when people try to make a joke or when someone has a different opinion than him.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Jan said:


> Almaviva, I hope you didn't think that I agreed with Martin. :lol:
> I just said what I thought it was the reason of him being banned this time. Actualy I wasn't surprised, because these past few days he seemed like he was asking to be banned. Especialy when he said that everyone here hated him or something. (I don't even know him. How could I hate him?)
> 
> I agree with you about the moderators obviously.
> ...


Oh no, I didn't think that you agreed with him. I was just explaining my position, and I did it here because the other thread was locked at the time and it was here that the subject matter of his insulting comment towards me was brought up. But this is it, once I said my piece I put this behind me, I don't have time to waste with this poster's behavior; that's exactly why I have him on ignore.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

In the end I do think perhaps his standard of english is the cause of this. Many many misunderstandings leading on to misunderstandings...


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

That's never happened to me. However I was once subscribed to an mp3 marketer I used to enjoy, but once I got a quiet Vivaldi interrupted by really loud rap that always startled me until I finally just deleted the thing. I figured it was just some tech accidentally flipped a switch and then hastily corrected it. 

But then I got another quiet piece interrupted with what sounded like a porn movie, though I suppose that could have been rap or something too. That was enough for me. I switched companies. That's not really the same thing, but it's the same kind of sloppiness. 

What I hate about "Best of" and other bargain CD's is they often don't play the repeats. And how would you know if you don't know much about the composer?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Weston said:


> That's never happened to me. However I was once subscribed to an mp3 marketer I used to enjoy, but once I got a quiet Vivaldi interrupted by really loud rap that always startled me until I finally just deleted the thing. I figured it was just some tech accidentally flipped a switch and then hastily corrected it.
> 
> But then I got another quiet piece interrupted with what sounded like a porn movie, though I suppose that could have been rap or something too. That was enough for me. I switched companies. That's not really the same thing, but it's the same kind of sloppiness.


That's pretty funny!:lol:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> That's pretty funny!:lol:


:lol: Same here.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

It's been decided, next concert I'm playing OPs piece. But ironically and with lots of vibrato on the keyboard.


----------

